# My HGH / Slin / IGF Protocol! - With AAS Of course. * Research Only*



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

This is strictly a research protocol, and should only be used in a research setting.


I decided to go a bit crazy with peptides, My good friends at Purchase Peptides, set me up a great deal on MGF/DES/LR3 for my research test subjects. While Im not affiliated with Purchase Peptides, they have set up a coupon code *OSL* to save *10% off,* I get nothing out of this, it is just something I set up for IM members with them to help save a bit of cash for our great members here.

So I got to thinking and asking questions, and this is the plan I have come up with. Many Thanks to *Victorz06 - Pieguy - and Mike Arnold* for their input on the following protocol.

Keep in mind Im used to just taking GH/ed at 6iu, and slin pre and post workout. so this is going to be a bit different. Im excited to experiment. 

I read that using IGF /Slin and GH more than 3 times per week can cause cell over-saturation and closure. But with the the added MGF I increase the time it takes for sesitivity to increase to around 8 weeks, then a 3 week break is recommended.

*The Protocol.*

The protocol is as follows; inject all products post workout, With the exception of a DES shot Pre Workout, preferably  after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen  depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is  to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.The reason for the high dose  growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of  gh and spread it out into 3 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create  a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full  uptake due to your pwo depleted state. In my case I am on *6iu ed so 42/3  = 14iu*

*Monday ( workout )*

*Pre Workout  
*5-10min Pre Workout Inject DES 120mcg Split Bi lat ( 60mcg IM)

*Post Workout :*
Immediately after workout Pin MGF 150mcg Split bi Lat ( 75mcg)
10-15 min Later inject 14iu HGH IM into one muscle group. 
30 min after HGH injection Dose 50mcg LR3 Sub Q
10min Later 5-10iu Humalog ( I will start with 5iu and work to 10iu because the IGF will make me Hypersensitive to the insulin. )

*Tuesday* - 

 Pin 100mcg LR3 Sub Q

*Wednesday ( workout ) *

*Pre Workout  
*5-10min Pre Workout Inject DES 120mcg Split Bi lat ( 60mcg IM)
*
Post Workout*
Immediately after workout Pin MGF 150mcg Split bi Lat ( 75mcg)
10-15 min Later inject 14iu HGH IM into one muscle group. 
30 min after HGH injection Dose 50mcg LR3 Sub Q
10min Later 5-10iu Humalog ( I will start with 5iu and work to 10iu because the IGF will make me Hypersensitive to the insulin. )


*Thursday - *

100mcg LR3 Sub Q

*Friday ( workout )*

*Pre Workout  
*5-10min Pre Workout Inject DES 120mcg Split Bi lat ( 60mcg IM)
*
Post Workout*
Immediately after workout Pin MGF 150mcg Split bi Lat ( 75mcg)
10-15 min Later inject 14iu HGH IM into one muscle group. 
30 min after HGH injection Dose 50mcg LR3 Sub Q
10min Later 5-10iu Humalog ( I will start with 5iu and work to 10iu because the IGF will make me Hypersensitive to the insulin. )


Being that MGF is used 3x per week, and LR3 is used 5 days a week off  Sat and sun, I think I can minimize desensitization.


* I will provide labs after a month of running this  protocol, but I will not have baseline levels from before, Im still on  the fence on posting pictures, but maybe soon I will unveil. but for now  I can promise you blood work in mid January*

*I will be using The following for AAS*

*Test Enanthate 750mg W/K
Nandrolone 500mg/wk
30mg dbol ED

All for around 14 weeks. * 

AI, and so on are in place, I went with longer esters because I will be  already pinning so much with the peps, I decided to cut some pins down  with long esters.                         This is subject to change depending on how I feel though!


One I get PEG MGF I may differ from the off days being LR3 to the OFF days being Peg MGF, but for now this is the above.

I full expect my labs to show, IGF levels past 500, and gh sky high.

I will be testing, *Human Growth Hormone*, *Acromegaly Screen (Basic) & **Hormone Panel for Females ( to save a buck )*


I will be starting this Monday of Next week December 12th, and will continue for 8 weeks, Blood will be drawn January mid-end, I may have a log in the research section if anyone would care to follow.

Current stats, 5'8 226 around 11%


Input if any is appreciated, But just wanted to share. 


You can Download the complete Guide and protocol, among Diet, and Reconstituting options Here http://www.unclez.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Peptide-AAS-Protocol.xls 
 
It is in excel format


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

What carb concoction are you using for the slin? What about the carbs for the first meal after?

Let me know how the bi-lateral stuff works out, I'm not a believer in that method at all, but that's just me.  

Good luck, looks like fun.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 8, 2011)

should igf be injected into the muscle bi lat? and where do you inject on back days and deadlift days? i understand bi lat arms and chest and shoulders but im lost after that.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

XYZ said:


> What carb concoction are you using for the slin?  What about the carbs for the first meal after?




Good question sorry I left that out.

I create my own carb concoction. 

*Pre Workout*

2 Scoop Whey Isolate - 40g Protein
20g Dextrose
Banna, Blended, drink pre workout.

*Post workout. 
*
3 Scoops whey Isolate in water ( 60g Protien )
40g Dextrose
Banana, Blended.

*1 hour later, 
*
Chicken and Pasta, with Vegetables, along side a Gatorade ( 20g Dextrose ) 
Around 50-60g Protein, and 100g Simple and complex carbs.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Any T3?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

XYZ said:


> What carb concoction are you using for the slin? What about the carbs for the first meal after?
> 
> Let me know how the bi-lateral stuff works out, I'm not a believer in that method at all, but that's just me.
> 
> Good luck, looks like fun.




Same here Im interestd to see the result! Will keep you posted. 




PappyMason said:


> should igf be injected into the muscle bi lat? and where do you inject on back days and deadlift days? i understand bi lat arms and chest and shoulders but im lost after that.



Im injecting LR3 subq, becasue im already pinning MGF and DES IM Bi lat, and when LR3 is injected sub q it still sends igf to the entire body. while MGF and DES have shown more pronounced affects on site specific injects. 

My split is push/legs/ pull

So sites will be Bi' Tris Chest and quads, Possibly lats or traps if im brave enough.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

XYZ said:


> Any T3?




No T3 but I was thinking of adding T4 as from what I gather GH mixed with the Above will lower my T4 to pretty low levels.

What do you think? Would you throw in some?


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 8, 2011)

yes i mean igf des. sorry for being unclear. but where do you inject bi lat on back lifting days and deadlifting days?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 8, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> No T3 but I was thinking of adding T4 as from what I gather GH mixed with the Above will lower my T4 to pretty low levels.
> 
> What do you think? Would you throw in some?


 

25-50mcgs ED for the nutrition partioning advantage, and to help keep the extra fat off while using the insulin.  

GH may downregulate the thyroid while using it, too many variables right now to get an exact answer.

I use 50mcgs when bulking, keeps everything moving and helps to keep you leaner.  It also helped with staying hungry.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> yes i mean igf des. sorry for being unclear. but where do you inject bi lat on back lifting days and deadlifting days?



My biceps fall on my back day so site stuff would be in the biceps or shoulders. and GH in the quads.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

XYZ said:


> 25-50mcgs ED for the nutrition partioning advantage, and to help keep the extra fat off while using the insulin.
> 
> GH may downregulate the thyroid while using it, too many variables right now to get an exact answer.
> 
> I use 50mcgs when bulking, keeps everything moving and helps to keep you leaner.  It also helped with staying hungry.




Thank you for that, Quite a possibility. 

So far being that im on 6iu/ed GH and 30iu slin 3 x per meek, I haven't gained much fat, I blame that on the GH helping with inducing lypoliss, being taken everyday.

But Im curious to see when injected in quantities of 14iu only 3x per week will it still help keep fat at bay.

I guess after the first 4 weeks I will see how fat storage is going, and if if my labs show low thyroid function, then it may be time to add that in.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn bro, that's a insane protocol. I'll be following this closely. Good luck


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2011)

Honestly I wasn't a believer of the site injects until I tried it. They made my muscle groups much more full. I was doing 100mcg DES bi lat on workout days and 100mcg LR3 on non workout days. 

I could pin my bis, go play guitar for 45min and they would be pumped up.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Honestly I wasn't a believer of the site injects until I tried it. They made my muscle groups much more full. I was doing 100mcg DES bi lat on workout days and 100mcg LR3 on non workout days.
> 
> I could pin my bis, go play guitar for 45min and they would be pumped up.




Looking forward to seeing the results.

Did you do 100mcg in each muslce, or split into 50mcg? for a 200mcg total?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2011)

I split it 50mcg/50mcg. Used 1 ml of AA so I'd draw up 10units then draw up 50 units of bacwater. 

I had a brain fart one night while I was reconning some CJC/GRF/DES/LR3 and put bac water in the IGF's. The DES dissovled nicely. However the LR3 didn't like the bac water. I added 20units of AA to the vial and it went into solution. 


Curious to see if you feel the same way about the site injects.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I split it 50mcg/50mcg. Used 1 ml of AA so I'd draw up 10units then draw up 50 units of bacwater.
> 
> I had a brain fart one night while I was reconning some CJC/GRF/DES/LR3 and put bac water in the IGF's. The DES dissovled nicely. However the LR3 didn't like the bac water. I added 20units of AA to the vial and it went into solution.
> 
> ...




Will keep you posted, some swear by site injects others just tell me to do it all sub q and call it a day! I will most likley start with IM bi lats, and then see where that takes me. 

Then experiment using the other route.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 8, 2011)

OSL, the outline I gave you doesn't call for any T3 or T4 as your thyroid levels will not be effective using this protocol.  Ya don't need it bro.



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> OSL, the outline I gave you doesn't call for any T3 or T4 as your thyroid levels will not be effective using this protocol.  Ya don't need it bro.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




Very nice! Thank you for the clarification. How does the proposed outline look to you, It pretty much is what you helped me with but slightly revised in a few ways.

Thank you VIC


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 8, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Very nice! Thank you for the clarification. How does the proposed outline look to you, It pretty much is what you helped me with but slightly revised in a few ways.
> 
> Thank you VIC



No problem buddy.  Outline looks good, there are a thousand different things you can do to tweak my protocol, hell...you might even come up with some better methods than I have.  

The protocol I gave you was developed through trial and error over a long period of time on my part, in conjunction with what other slin vets have told me.  I ran at least a dozen or so protocols until I found what worked best for me...my most recent one actually made me "feel" myself grow.  I'd wake up in the AM and run over to the mirror to see what kind of results I got in the last 8 hrs.  I know....call me obsessive. lol

Keep us posted bro, good luck brotha!!



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 8, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> No problem buddy.  Outline looks good, there are a thousand different things you can do to tweak my protocol, hell...you might even come up with some better methods than I have.
> 
> The protocol I gave you was developed through trial and error over a long period of time on my part, in conjunction with what other slin vets have told me.  I ran at least a dozen or so protocols until I found what worked best for me...my most recent one actually made me "feel" myself grow.  I'd wake up in the AM and run over to the mirror to see what kind of results I got in the last 8 hrs.  I know....call me obsessive. lol
> 
> ...



Will do! I dont think I have been this excited before to experiment with a new protocol.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha this protocol is amazing and insane at the same time. GL OSL. 

And yeah, I thot site enhancement was horse shit too until I started DES 50mcg bi-lat ONCE in my chest. I'm a believer now... Talk about muscle fullness >_<


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Haha this protocol is amazing and insane at the same time. GL OSL.
> 
> And yeah, I thot site enhancement was horse shit too until I started DES 50mcg bi-lat ONCE in my chest. I'm a believer now... Talk about muscle fullness >_<




Good to hear it, Looking forward to it!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

Well all supplies arrived today, I will post up my Excel file pinning schedule, as well as reconstituting guide, and pictures this evening, so you all can follow the research protocol.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice smart !!great learning process this why I like this fourm so much to Learn!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 9, 2011)

Let the mad growth begin!!  Looking forward to seeing how this program works for you.  Beauty about the peps, you can adjust on the fly if need be.  Good luck brother.



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Let the mad growth begin!!  Looking forward to seeing how this program works for you.  Beauty about the peps, you can adjust on the fly if need be.  Good luck brother.
> 
> 
> 
> /V




Looking forward to it, Like I said I don't think I have had this much excitement before in trying out a new protocol.

Should be wild.


----------



## jimm (Dec 9, 2011)

Good post bro


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

You can Download the complete Guide and protocol, among Diet, and Reconstituting options Here http://www.unclez.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Peptide-AAS-Protocol.xls 

It is in excel format


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

Research Has begun, Today was Chest / Tri's / Shoulders  I pinned the DES in my chest, MGF in my Triceps, 14iu HGH in one pec, LR3 SubQ and about to unleash the Humalog.

Ohhh boy. lol

You can Download the complete Guide and protocol, among Diet, and Reconstituting options Here http://www.unclez.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Peptide-AAS-Protocol.xls 

It is in excel format


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Let me know how the humalog treats you bro im starting monday!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Let me know how the humalog treats you bro im starting monday!



Will do, I've been on humalog for a bit now and love it, but running it along side IGF is a first. Will keep you posted 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

Day 2 no pinning today, yesterday went great, felt a bit more pumped then normal at the gym, post workout shots flowed nicley, I have to say injecting14iu Gh at one time was DIFFERENT!! Lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 10, 2011)

What pin size are you using for all this bro? Do you use 100iu slon pins for the humalog?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What pin size are you using for all this bro? Do you use 100iu slon pins for the humalog?




Every injection is with 100iu Slin pins, 29g, But my aas pinning is with a 25g


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 10, 2011)

How much bac water do you reconstitute it with? I've been going with .6ml for 10iu's.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Day 2 no pinning today, yesterday went great, felt a bit more pumped then normal at the gym, post workout shots flowed nicley, I have to say injecting14iu Gh at one time was DIFFERENT!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


When I inject 10iu of GH I hold a ton of water. Not sure I would want to try 14iu all at once.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How much bac water do you reconstitute it with? I've been going with .6ml for 10iu's.



This will explain everything. 

http://www.unclez.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Peptide-AAS-Protocol.xls 




And to heavy, we will see, As to report nothing significant yet, but lets get through the first week


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 10, 2011)

Download link is bad, the blog is down for now, So you can get the spreadsheet here

Peptide AAS Protocol.xls


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Monday Im unable to get to the gym so today it is.

Back / Bis / Traps Today

Will keep you posted when the pinning begins!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

So how many pins total do you have on a workout day? Do you have a specific site rotation schedule?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> So how many pins total do you have on a workout day? Do you have a specific site rotation schedule?



I have 7 pins total on workout days, and that is just peps, gh, and slin, but if it falls on an aas pin day then more! 

Down load the spread sheet it should lay everything out for you.

As for site rotation for example today, I will pin DES in both bi's pre workout, and MGF in both Bi's post workout, HGH will most likley go in the shoulder.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I have 7 pins total on workout days, and that is just peps, gh, and slin, but if it falls on an aas pin day then more!
> 
> Down load the spread sheet it should lay everything out for you.
> 
> As for site rotation for example today, I will pin DES in both bi's pre workout, and MGF in both Bi's post workout, HGH will most likley go in the shoulder.



damn thats a lot. do you feel like a pin cushion yet? lol


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds good toil get slots of growth out of that.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

Well all pinning is done for Today.

Pre Workout - *60mcg each Bicept DES
*Post Workout - *75mcg each Bicept MGF
*15 min later - *14iu hgh in delt*
30 min later - *50mcg LR3*
10 min later - *6iu Humalog*

Todays workout was great, my bicepts were insanely pumped as was my back, I had to end a set short on deads becasue if the immense pump.

The veins in my arms looked like garden hoses, I definitely feed much FULLER today, but we will see as the week progresses. 

I had 40g Protein pre workout, and 80g so far after, about to have another meal for 50.

So far so good, Just damn that's alot of pining.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

Not sure how but im up 4lbs since I started this protocol, and my son  today said "Daddy you look really big today" lol could be water from the  14iu gh at once. who knows, all I know is I cant stop eating, and im  thinking of increasing my workout for 4x per week.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 11, 2011)

You should post some of your lab rats workouts


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

Sure.

Today 

Underhand lat pulls x 8 reps 4 sets, 175,185,200 210 perfect form

Bent over rows 8 reps 3 sets, 155, 175, 185

Dead lifts 8 reps, first 2 sets 5 reps last 2 sets. 260, 315, 345, 345

Seated low rows 3 sets 8 reps, 175, 185, 200

Straight bar curls - 3 sets 10 reps, 85, 95, 115

Accross the chest hammer curls - 4 sets 7 reps each arm, 65, 75, 85. 85

Preacher curls ( burn out) 2 sets 20 reps 65lbs 

And that's all she wrote today

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

downloaded and saved to desktop! ill save that till i reach baller status

is 300 of npp not enough?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 11, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> downloaded and saved to desktop! ill save that till i reach baller status
> 
> is 300 of npp not enough?




I'm doing 150mg Mon wed Fri, do 450 weekly 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 11, 2011)

looks like ill have to scoop up another bottle for my run!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta love that "Get Big"!!!!


----------



## vannesb (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Same here Im interestd to see the result! Will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damm your hard fuckin core!


----------



## vannesb (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Sure.
> 
> Today
> 
> ...


 nice lifts bro!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2011)

If you wear a wedding band and it's tighter than normal it's the water retention from the GH.  That is the first sign that you're holding water.

Good luck Bro!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm expecting some pipes on you from those bicep numbers


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I'm expecting some pipes on you from those bicep numbers




My biceps are okay, but hopefully some of the site enhancing affects from this cycle will increase them even more.

Vascularity though currently is through the roof, yesterday during across the chest hammer curls, My main vein in the center of my bicep looked like a garden hose!

Today no workout, just pinned 100mcg lLR3


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

Same thing with me yesterday. My training partner was like "look at that garden hose"
I said "Ronnie Coleman, baby!" lol. Seeing new veins or veins popping out more is cool.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey OSL, what made you decide on Bac for LR3 and AA for DES? 

I couldn't get my LR3 to fully reconstitute in 1ml of bac water. I had to add 20units of AA to get it right. On the other hand my DES did fine in bac water. 

I was just curious because I know that the DES is more fragile than the LR3.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hey OSL, what made you decide on Bac for LR3 and AA for DES?
> 
> I couldn't get my LR3 to fully reconstitute in 1ml of bac water. I had to add 20units of AA to get it right. On the other hand my DES did fine in bac water.
> 
> I was just curious because I know that the DES is more fragile than the LR3.



Are you sure your looking at the spread sheet right?

 I only did my LR3 with AA not my des, I used bac with my des

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

My bad, I got them mixed up. But still, why the DES in bac water only? What's the reasoning? You will use it fast so it doesn't matter?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> My bad, I got them mixed up. But still, why the DES in bac water only? What's the reasoning? You will use it fast so it doesn't matter?



Yeah all the more reason to use bac because its not going to sit very long. ? Ice never used AA for anything other than LR3 are you recomending AA for des?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

Had to share my touchdown today,

Look how freaking awesome that EP Dom Tren Ace looks! So CLEAR, I have never seen Tren with that kind of clarity.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn, I'm envious of all you guys using tren. I want to try it badly but I dont think i'll be able to try for a long time.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I could run it right now as well, But its not in the cards for now, But when I start my Cut in the end/beginning of Feb you can bet Ill be running Tren HARD.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I wish I could run it right now as well, But its not in the cards for now, But when I start my Cut in the end/beginning of Feb you can bet Ill be running Tren HARD.



Are you planning to throw other cutting drugs into the mix? Mast, primo, Winny, var, halo?

unfortunately, I can't risk using tren due to the possible vo2 max decrease.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Yeah all the more reason to use bac because its not going to sit very long. ? Ice never used AA for anything other than LR3 are you recomending AA for des?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


 

Ehhh I've used it both ways. Like I said I had a brain fart when reconing MOD/GHRP and filled both LR3 and DES with bav water. I'm not sure I noticed much of a difference. 

What do you think about the site injections so far? All I know is wherever I pinned, I got a wicked pump.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Are you planning to throw other cutting drugs into the mix? Mast, primo, Winny, var, halo?
> 
> unfortunately, I can't risk using tren due to the possible vo2 max decrease.



Yes My Cut cycle will look something like this

1-10 Test Prop 50mg/ed
1-10 Tren Ace 75mg/ed
1-10 Var 70mg/ed
1-10 Clen 60-120mcg 4 weeks on 1 week off.
1-10 T3 50mcg daily.
7-10 Winstrol 50mg/ed

Towards the end Ill lower test, drop tren, and have only the orals, ill increase my AI and really dry up. 



SloppyJ said:


> Ehhh I've used it both ways. Like I said I had a brain fart when reconing MOD/GHRP and filled both LR3 and DES with bav water. I'm not sure I noticed much of a difference.
> 
> What do you think about the site injections so far? All I know is wherever I pinned, I got a wicked pump.



I haven't seen a difference, But i guess your always safer with AA.

And as for the site injections, Yes no noticeable "size" yet but my kids say I look bigger, and the pump I get from working that muslce is insane, and it lasts all day!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> 1-10 Clen 60-120mcg 4 weeks on 1 week off.



are you planning on using ketotifen to take clen longer than two weeks? I love clen but it loses its effect in about 10-12 days for me. I tried using benadryl to extend the clen cycles but it didnt work at all for me.
*
*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> are you planning on using ketotifen to take clen longer than two weeks? I love clen but it loses its effect in about 10-12 days for me. I tried using benadryl to extend the clen cycles but it didnt work at all for me.




Actually yes, if I can manage to get my hands on some, if not Ill most likley go 3 weeks, and 2 weeks off, but the third week on will have some benadryl in the mix.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 13, 2011)

Pinned 60mcg in each Bicep Prior to training today.
Came home and pinned 75mcg MGF in each tricep.
15 min Later I pinned 14iu HGH in my Chest
30 min Later I pinned 100mch LR3 Sub Q
10 min Later I pinned 7 IU Humalog. 

Whoa boy, insulin sensitivity is heightened for sure, Im glad I have my carbs and quick acting sources, made this day go buy very smooth.

Today workout was Legs/Combo Arms

Great pump, and lots of energy today!


----------



## oufinny (Dec 13, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Had to share my touchdown today,
> 
> Look how freaking awesome that EP Dom Tren Ace looks! So CLEAR, I have never seen Tren with that kind of clarity.



Wow, now I see why you and Heavy love their gear!  That is impressive stuff, I don't think I have seen tren that clear ever either.  Smooth going in I would assume?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 13, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Wow, now I see why you and Heavy love their gear!  That is impressive stuff, I don't think I have seen tren that clear ever either.  Smooth going in I would assume?




Very smooth! Its a rare treat to have tren with very minimal oxidation. It just shows the quality of the raw used to make it, as well as the makers experience.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2011)

Never seen tren ace that light before. That looks just like test made with GSO. I'm not saying that's what it is but ALL of the tren I've seen before is golden/dark yellow. I'm sure it's legit though. Just wonder why it's not as dark. Is it straight GSO/BA/BB or is there EO or something else in there?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Never seen tren ace that light before. That looks just like test made with GSO. I'm not saying that's what it is but ALL of the tren I've seen before is golden/dark yellow. I'm sure it's legit though. Just wonder why it's not as dark. Is it straight GSO/BA/BB or is there EO or something else in there?




It could have some EO in it, but the secrete is quality raws, and not over heating tren, the hotter you heat tren the darker it oxidizes and give it that dark color. 

Tren when perfectly made will come out just like test nice and golden yellow. But its rare to see tren made that well, that's not to discredit how good other darker tren is, there just as good, I even have some Z-Line that is brown, but that shit knocked me on my ass.

This just happens to be a great domestic batch of tren, with very little oxidation and turbidity.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 14, 2011)

Well Today I pinned 100mcg LR3 Sub Q and since I have some extra GH I went ahead and dosed 6iu today.

Today was not a workout day so everything else was not taken.

Tomorrow is though so woo hoo.

Im still up 4-5 lbs, but I feel massive, I feel pumped all freaking day, and my veins just look awesome.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 15, 2011)

Well today was strange, I decided to do a little experiment.

Among the AAS and Peptides + GH Im on, I always take 20mg Halo, 100mg Test Base, and a Pre workout Stim, Before I lift. 

Well today I decided to see how do they really affect my workout, if I dropped all of them? LOL damn I felt like bitch today, Lifts were under than my usual, I still got a great pump, from the Peptides, and Dbol. But Strength and energy was definently lacking.

Once you start using Halo and Test Base, its hard to stop! LOL

*Pinned 60mcg DES in each Tricep Prior to training today.
Came home and pinned 75mcg MGF in each Chest.
15 min Later I pinned 14iu HGH in my right Bicep
30 min Later I pinned 100mcg LR3 Sub Q
10 min Later I pinned 7 IU Humalog. *

All went smooth today, I increase my Post workout Protein to 60g with 40g Bcaa, then 45 min later another 40g Shake, than an hour later 100g 1500 cal meal


----------



## fit4life (Dec 17, 2011)

Great information here OSL.  Thanks for sharing to all you.  Learned a great deal today and have been anxious to try out peptides, HGH, insulin and ready to take it to the next level.  Seriously good stuff man. while on heavy dosed cycle would 4ius of growth a day show noticable gains over a period of time have enough for 3 months not sure on insulin dose though? I am 41. Training and cycling juice for yrs. 6'2"@ 270lbs bdyfat 12% Eat great/clean diet.  First time using hgh/insulin.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting, Note pad is out for my future. 

As A related question. has anyone followed A preworkout slin protocol? similar to "mutant's slin protocol" Just as I noticed post workout is popular.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Interesting, Note pad is out for my future.
> 
> As A related question. has anyone followed A preworkout slin protocol? similar to "mutant's slin protocol" Just as I noticed post workout is popular.




Yes, before starting this I was using 10iu Slin pre workout, and then another 10iu and hour post. It worked out well.

The theory is to shuttle enough nutrients during your workout, so that you don't necessarily break down the muslce, only to rest and have it re build again, you just build as your breaking it down. Seems to work well, but its difficult workout out when on slin, make sure you have a nice BCAA shake while your lifting, add some dextrose, and keep a couple glucose tabs or gatorade with you.

Working out de-plenishes blood sugar and glycogen, so when on slin the results are magnified. The first time I did I was not prepared and felt really tiered and nauseated. I then fixed my carb/dextrose intake and it started working fine.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh right I see. Sounds potentially more risky though. But definitely something to think about. Thanks man.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of Updates, I took a week off from the Gym for the holidays, but during that time I still pinned 6 IU ED of GH, along side my Test and NPP, and Dbol.

Today was chest day with some Triceps.

*Pinned 60mcg DES in each Tricep Prior to training today.
Came home and pinned 75mcg MGF in each Chest.
15 min Later I pinned 14iu HGH in my right Chest
30 min Later I pinned 100mcg LR3 Sub Q
10 min Later I pinned 7 IU Humalog. *

Strength for some reason was lacking today, so was drive and motivation. Damn holidays! lol

Weight gain is still around 5-6lbs though and I feel leaner.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 29, 2011)

Yesterday was Back and Bi Day

*Pinned 60mcg DES in each Bicep Prior to training today.
Came home and pinned 150mcg MGF in each Bicep
15 min Later I pinned 14iu HGH in my right Bicep
30 min Later I pinned 100mcg LR3 Sub Q
10 min Later I pinned 7 IU Humalog. *

Strength and energy was good today, and weight gain is now up over 7 lbs and I feel awesome, no noticeable fat gain, but I look and feel leaner. Veins are starting to show up in places ive never had. Like the nice cross vein in my right bicep.

Overall this has been a great cycle, I cant wait to introduce Peg-MGF and possibly some follistatin.


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 29, 2011)

Everything I read on Datbtru website indicates that your suppose to take slin before gh... Like 5 to 10minutes before then IM your gh.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 29, 2011)

Jasonva said:


> Everything I read on Datbtru website indicates that your suppose to take slin before gh... Like 5 to 10minutes before then IM your gh.




With my protocol, its ideal I take it PWO. BUT

Before I started this protocol I was doing slin Pre workout, and HGH and Slin again POST workout.

Dat is a very knowledgeable guy, and one the main roots of my research.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow 7 lbm gain that's great. in how many days did you gain that?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Wow 7 lbm gain that's great. in how many days did you gain that?




I started December 9th so now its the 29th! so 20 days so far.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> With my protocol, its ideal I take it PWO. BUT
> 
> Before I started this protocol I was doing slin Pre workout, and HGH and Slin again POST workout.
> 
> Dat is a very knowledgeable guy, and one the main roots of my research.



Looks like things are looking real good for you brother!!  Keep up the good work.  Dat knows his shit real well, and his protocols change every so often.  What you got going on works best IMHO....at least for me it does and I've used his protocols in the past.




/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 29, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Looks like things are looking real good for you brother!!  Keep up the good work.  Dat knows his shit real well, and his protocols change every so often.  What you got going on works best IMHO....at least for me it does and I've used his protocols in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im loving it brother, the pinning is ab it of a hassle, but tolerable, but im really enjoying it, I have already notice some site specific growth in my tri's and bi's

Thanks for all your help with getting me pointed and setup in the right direction.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 29, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Im loving it brother, the pinning is ab it of a hassle, but tolerable, but im really enjoying it, I have already notice some site specific growth in my tri's and bi's
> 
> Thanks for all your help with getting me pointed and setup in the right direction.



Anytime brother.  Looking forward to your further results!!



/V


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 29, 2011)

OSL--

I like your method of GH first----slin after.

If GH increased blood glucose by itself and is inhibited by high insulin blood levels, why would we take Insulin first?

Take GH -- let it do its thing and convert into IGF-1 ----> further pulse IGF-1 exogenously -----> start ingesting your nutrient dense cocktail w/insulin along side.

Dat knows scientific data well --- and most likely has something to back up his reason for SLin first ---GH second. I think we all would love to see why.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 29, 2011)

As for the slin PreW/O ..... as OSL stated, your workout will "suck" because you wont feel nice , loopy, light headed, anti-social etc....but the blood flow and muscular pumps are insane.

If you try this and someone tries to socialize with you ---RUN!

lol

-Matt


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay Still runnign the protocol, but made a slight change,

Instead of Dosing My GH at 14iu Mon - Wed - Friday totaling 42iu Weekly,

I am now doing 10iu GH Mon-Friday, with Sat and sun off. Increasing my weekly intake to 50iu

Along side the original peptide protocol.  Blood work coming up on the 17th wo0t


----------



## Jasonva (Jan 6, 2012)

Are you doing all this GH injects IM? or sub q...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 6, 2012)

Jasonva said:


> Are you doing all this GH injects IM? or sub q...




Mostly IM on workout days, but some days just sub q 



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

Crazy fucker.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 6, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Crazy fucker.



LOL may have some Peg-Mgf Soon, and Just increased slin to 10iu Post workout, instead of 7iu. 


Im staying lean as hell on this cycle, the gains have been a bit slower then expected, but im gaining nothing but quality muscle. Blood work coming soon in about 12 days!! Wo0t


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I have made some significant changes to the cycle, due to some unforeseen events regarding the GH I was taking.

New GH is enroute, and should be here in a week or so. So I will resume that asap.

Currently I am now doing the following, Dosing has changed a bit as well.

Workout Days
10iu Slin 1 hour Pre Workout
200 MCG DES Bi Lat 15 min Pre Workout.
300 MCG MGF Bi Lat Immediately after workout
30 minuets after mgf dose 100mcg LR3
15 min later 10iu Slin

OFF Days (4 days )
200mcg Peg-MGF

Once HGH come in I will be back to 10iu Daily Post workout on lifting days, and mid morning on non lifting days to blunt cortisol. 

I will be Pushing my Blood work back another few weeks, As Im switching over to the EP Test E DOM, and would like accurate testing on their test as well. 

Also I want to give the new batch of HGH Time to elevate my levels, ( But I will most Likely do a HGH test SOLO the day I get it to see if its good or bad ) 


Overall its been a cool run, I have actually lost some weight but retained muscle mass, so I look bigger, its just a mental fuck when the scale says other wise. I can see that SITE injections with these peps DO help greatly, and I am very impressed.


Its a shame though al these weeks the GH I was on was fake, Imagine how much better my gains would have been! lol oh well, keep pushing!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

Any weight, bf% changes since you started this protocol?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Any weight, bf% changes since you started this protocol?



I have actually lost around 7 LBS, I weigh 218 currently, But I feel like Ive lost just fat and some water, Strength is still high, and I am more vascular and cut up than before.

I have put near an INCH on my biceps in just over a month using this protocol. Even with losing weight, everyone is saying I look MUCH bigger than I did a month ago, but the scale messes with my head. 

Im stepping up my protien to around 500g a day now and I keep that up for another 45 days with GH once it arrives. Cruise for 5 weeks, with no peps just test and gh

then start my cut with Mast/Prop/Tren Peps, hgh Clen, T3


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 17, 2012)

What the scale says isn't always too important but an INCH on your arms in one month is very impressive.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 17, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I have actually lost around 7 LBS, I weigh 218 currently, But I feel like Ive lost just fat and some water, Strength is still high, and I am more vascular and cut up than before.
> 
> I have put near an INCH on my biceps in just over a month using this protocol. Even with losing weight, everyone is saying I look MUCH bigger than I did a month ago, but the scale messes with my head.
> 
> ...



Looks like you're on your way. I like this cut ur gonna run!  Get it! Following..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 18, 2012)

Today was back and bi's 

Lol I pinned EVERYTHING in my bicepts today minus the slin. I also mass dosed the DES today to see if I would feel a diffrence , and damn did I ever. While doing accross the chest hammer curls I was using 80's and doing higher reps, my fiend in my bicepts and shoulders were insanley popping, a few guys next to me stopped dead in their routine to view, the spectacle. Lol

Pinning protocol and diet went line so today.

1 hour pre workout 12iu humalog
300mcg DES bi lat 15min pre workout.
300 mcg MGF bi lat immediatly post
30 min after mgf dosed 150mcg LR3 bi lat

No slin today post workout only pre

Gh will be back in 2 weeks or less, today I rocked 560 g protien, 345+ carbs, minimal fat.

I will have another 60g shake before bed along side 200mcg GHRP-2 AND 150MCG mod -grf for an added gh pulse tonight 

Looking good fellas 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 18, 2012)

Keep up the good work brotha!!!



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 18, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Keep up the good work brotha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Thank you my good man! I loving this protocol, Ive tailored it to fit my needs, and the pinning is actually a breeze after he first few weeks. 

Going to start pinning lats next week on back day to see if that helps lol, I have massive lats already but curious to see if I can get them going even bigger.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there something you do or take, to help your body absorb all that protein? I know I already pm'd you about it, but 500g's is crazy. I wouldnt think the body could absorb that much. Of course, you are at an advanced stage in your physique.


----------



## Crank (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Is there something you do or take, to help your body absorb all that protein? I know I already pm'd you about it, but 500g's is crazy. I wouldnt think the body could absorb that much. Of course, you are at an advanced stage in your physique.



see i think this is where a low dose of t3 would help.... 

it is shown to speed up the uptake of protein, and increase synthesis....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Is there something you do or take, to help your body absorb all that protein? I know I already pm'd you about it, but 500g's is crazy. I wouldnt think the body could absorb that much. Of course, you are at an advanced stage in your physique.




With the amount of Peps, SLin and AAS I use, PLus HGH my body is pretty much in a highly anabolic state all day long, allowing me to utilize more protien with each sitting.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 20, 2012)

My replacement gh came, time to unleash the beast tomorrow if labcorp will take me I'm going to do an hgh test to test this new batch 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> With the amount of Peps, SLin and AAS I use, PLus HGH my body is pretty much in a highly anabolic state all day long, allowing me to utilize more protien with each sitting.


That an epic statement "my body is pretty much in a highly anabolic state all day long" thats awesome.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 21, 2012)

Well Now that HGH is here I am rolling again.

Today I did Chest/Tri
*Pre Workout*
Pinned 10iu Humalog 1 hour pre
Pinned 150mcg in each Tricep 15 min pre workout

*Post Workout:
*Pinned 150mcg MGF in each tricep 15 min after training
15 min After MGF Pinned 10iu HGH in Left Pec
30min After HGH Injection Pinned 100mcg LR3 bi lat in each pec
15min Later pinned 7iu Humalog.

*Nutrition:*

1 Hour pre workout I consumed 46 Grams protien, and 100 Carbs, 30 min Pre Workout 46 Grams Protein and 2 Scoops USP Labs Jacked, 2 Bagels.

30 min After workout 60g Protein Shake with 20g Dextrose
30 min Later 60g Protein Shake, along side 2 bagels and Oats.
1 Hour Later 2 Chicken breast, brown rice and Broccoli


*Side Note:

*Workout went well as usual, now that hgh is back in the mix, I consumed much more protien post workout than normal. My off days are still consisting of 10iu GH and 400mcg Peg MGF.

Labs are schedualed Monday January 23rd I am doing HGH only, IN 3 more weeks I will be doing Male Panel, Acromology, and Another HGH


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn bro, I bet your wallet takes a pretty big hit from that protocol each day. but I bet its worth it to see the results in the mirror and in the gym


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Damn bro, I bet your wallet takes a pretty big hit from that protocol each day. but I bet its worth it to see the results in the mirror and in the gym




Some has costed money, but others have blessed me with products to use as long as I give credit where its due.

I have been blessed by many people this year in many ways, not only online, and I pledge to continue to take care of everyone who needs it.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Some has costed money, but others have blessed me with products to use as long as I give credit where its due.
> 
> I have been blessed by many people this year in many ways, not only online, and I pledge to continue to take care of everyone who needs it.



Stand up guy^^^


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 22, 2012)

Off Day,

But still pinned 10iu HGH this morning to blunt cortisol, and then pinned 400mcg Peg-MGF sub  Q

HGH blood work tomorrow at 11 am woo0t


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Pinned 10iu @ 8:30 AM, Blood Work will be drawn at 11 Am, I am Fasting.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 23, 2012)

Damn man just tuned into this.  you went right off the reservation LOL.  Will be checking in on this. First comment is get a glucometer if you don't already have one. It will help you time all this shit so your blood glucose is stable.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 23, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Damn man just tuned into this.  you went right off the reservation LOL.  Will be checking in on this. First comment is get a glucometer if you don't already have one. It will help you time all this shit so your blood glucose is stable.




LOL of course I have a meeter I check it religiously ! Have to with so many insulin aggitators in the mix.

Took blood at 11:15 AM, and Pinned at 8:30 Am Sub Q 10iu

Once I get the results, you will have them as well!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 24, 2012)

Was just about to leave to workout, even pinned my insulin and des, and felt nauseated, that didint pass for about and hour, so I will just lift tomorrow.

Just pinned 10iu GH, and 400mcg Peg MGF

I should have my lab results by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 25, 2012)

*Lab Results are in!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well as you know Z had a bad batch of Blue Tops go out in December, I was one of the unlucky ones that was using the fake stuff. So Now that I have the real stuff I decided to do more lab work and prove its real rather than pinning for months and then finding out its fake.

4 days prior to the test I received my blues, and started pinning 10iu.ed

I fasted a 11pm night before the test
the morning of I pinned 10iu GH @ 8:30AM
Test Was taken @ 11:15 AM

Here are the results


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, those are good results. That hgh is definitely legit, thanks for posting the results.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2012)

F'ING off the charts high! Holy shit!

That has to be overdosed....


----------



## XYZ (Jan 25, 2012)

I would say the GH is good.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

Once I see heavys result, I will know for sure how to plan accordingly.

I mean I did 10iu and results showed 25, heavy did 8iu so if his come back at 16 or higher, I'm gonna drop down to 5iu ed and enjoy life and make it last longer because they seem to be tremendously overdosed

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Once I see heavys result, I will know for sure how to plan accordingly.
> 
> I mean I did 10iu and results showed 25, heavy did 8iu so if his come back at 16 or higher, I'm gonna drop down to 5iu ed and enjoy life and make it last longer because they seem to be tremendously overdosed
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I actually hit about 6iu brother. I will have to see the sample collection time but I think I was just over 90 minutes from inject so serum levels should have been still rising.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I actually hit about 6iu brother. I will have to see the sample collection time but I think I was just over 90 minutes from inject so serum levels should have been still rising.




Ah, but if overdosed your results should be over 6iu ill make a guess at 90 min test time id say 12-15 range. 

If my theory is correct and if so, Im going drop down to 5, becasue these are clearly overdosed.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Ah, but if overdosed your results should be over 6iu ill make a guess at 90 min test time id say 12-15 range.
> 
> If my theory is correct and if so, Im going drop down to 5, becasue these are clearly overdosed.


Yeah, it will be interesting for sure. I have also removed all other possibilities for GH elevation as I'm only on replacement T and nothing else.

Once I get the labs from your tests, mine and two others I can roughly calculate the actual iu per vial.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 31, 2012)

UGL Oils- and what it all Means ? – Ordawg1 | Steroid Blog - AAS Information


----------



## medici999 (Jan 31, 2012)

What hgh are you using mate?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 31, 2012)

Uncle Z blue tops, my last gh serum test showed great results 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay here is a major update, this week I will be using Labpe Follistatin @ 200mcg mon-friday


I normally workout only 3 days per week, but this week Im going to take full advantage of my inhibitit myostatin levels and workout all 5 days.

Today was chest tri's and shoulders.



Pinned 200mcg Folli at 8 AM IM
*Pre workout*
10iu Slin 1 hour pre workout
5iu GH 1 hour Pre workout
120mcg DES in each Triceps Pre Workout ( 15 min )

*Post Workout*
150mcg in each tricept Post Workout
10iu HGH IM 15 min later
120mcg IGF-Lr3 30 min later.

No slin post workout today.

Veiny as hell today, pumped and vascular, im at a lean 224 now I swear im less than 7% now but my up coming bod pod test will tell me for sure.

On top of 900mg test e, 450mg NPP, 40mg Dbol, 50 mg anadrol and peps, This week I am pinning 1ml Test Base in the morning, and 1ml Test Base 2 hours pre workout, Ill do this for all 5 days, Im running adex at .5/ed but may increase it in-case.

Looking for 10lbs this week LEAN. 


Its only 9:00pm I have taken in 5 meals at 60g protien each, 4 shakes at 40 grams each, and plan to eat again and have another shake before bed.

Game on this week boys


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 6, 2012)

really interested on hearing your results with the folli. I plan to run it in a few days as well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 7, 2012)

You freaking animal OSL!  I know you'll get that lean 10lbs brother!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 7, 2012)

In for the ride.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 26, 2012)

*New Approach*

*Well I did come very close to the 10 ( 8.5lbs ) Sorry for the lack of updates, I am taking a 3 week break from lifting, 1 week left to go, I'm back to just low dose test and NO PEPS, only gh still.

I am revamping everything here is the new plan, this will start Monday the 5th!* 

*OSL FINAL BULK

1-15 Test E 900mg/wk ( 300mg Mon / Wed / Fri )
1-15 NPP 600mg/wk ( 200mg Mon / Wed / Fri )
1-5 MethaDrol Extreme 3 Caps Daily
11-16 Anadrol 100mg/ed
11-16 Dbol 20mg/ed
11-12 200mcg Follistatin For 5 Days
1-cruise Formeron 1 Pump EOD

After the 15 Weeks Ill cruise for 5 - 6 weeks with no peps beside GH and run this:

OSL CUTTER

 1-10 Test E 500mg/wk
1-10 Tren Ace 700mg weekly @ 100mg/ed
1-10 Mast Prop 700mg weekly @ 100mg/ed
1-10 Var 70mg/ed
1-10 Clen 60-120mcg 2 weeks on 2 weeks off
3-10 T-3 50mcg T3
1-10 Formeron 1 Pump EOD

Along side the same Pep Split Bellow Minus the Humalog


4 Day Per Week Workout Split :

Workout Days : @ 1:30pm

Pre Workout:

10iu Humalog @ 8:00 AM
100mcg IGF LR3 Sub Q @ 11:00 AM
10iu Humalog @ 1:00 PM
300mcg DES Bi Lat IM @ 1:20 PM

Post Workout:

300mcg MGF Bi Lat @ 2:30 PM
10iu HGH IM @ 2:45 PM
100mcg LR3 Sub Q @ 3:10 PM
10iu Humalog @ 5:00 PM

Non Workout Days :

5iu HGH SubQ @ 8:00 AM
400mcg Peg MGF SubQ @ 12:00 PM
5iu HGH Sub Q @ 4:00 PM

After all is said and done, I will post Pictures 




*


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 26, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *Well I did come very close to the 10 ( 8.5lbs ) Sorry for the lack of updates, I am taking a 3 week break from lifting, 1 week left to go, I'm back to just low dose test and NO PEPS, only gh still.
> 
> I am revamping everything here is the new plan, this will start Monday the 5th!*
> 
> ...





Pictures

Osl, is this in prep for a competition?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Pictures
> 
> Osl, is this in prep for a competition?




Pictures will come in a few months, and yes this is prep for a comp


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 27, 2012)

damn im excited about starting back up!


----------



## vannesb (Feb 27, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *Well I did come very close to the 10 ( 8.5lbs ) Sorry for the lack of updates, I am taking a 3 week break from lifting, 1 week left to go, I'm back to just low dose test and NO PEPS, only gh still.
> 
> I am revamping everything here is the new plan, this will start Monday the 5th!*
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 27, 2012)

vannesb said:


> OldSchoolLifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Well I did come very close to the 10 ( 8.5lbs ) Sorry for the lack of updates, I am taking a 3 week break from lifting, 1 week left to go, I'm back to just low dose test and NO PEPS, only gh still.
> ...


----------



## vannesb (Feb 28, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> vannesb said:
> 
> 
> > That is the plan I'm back down to 216 now at around 8%, I will hope to put on 25 lbs on this bulk while maintaining BF, then shredd and dry out to near 3% or so for comp in September
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 29, 2012)

vannesb said:


> OldSchoolLifter said:
> 
> 
> > Damm man add 25lbs and keep the same BF!  Thats would be impressive for sure!!!
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 29, 2012)

VERY impressed brother!!  Keep up the good work, looking forward to pics!!!



/V


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 29, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> VERY impressed brother!!  Keep up the good work, looking forward to pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V




Thank you Vic! I just want my card, but after I get it, Im done, I still will cycle and stay healthy but I dont want to sacrifice my health to the extreme as whats expected when you get your card, I just want to say I got my pro card. 

BTW, I need some more Humalog any takers.... LOL


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 29, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Thank you Vic! I just want my card, but after I get it, Im done, I still will cycle and stay healthy but I dont want to sacrifice my health to the extreme as whats expected when you get your card, I just want to say I got my pro card.
> 
> BTW, I need some more Humalog any takers.... LOL



I hear ya bro.  Getting your pro card must feel like being awarded the Medal of Honor.  You think about all the hard training you did, but you also think about how hard you studied your ass off to reach the point that you are at.  

We spend a lot of time learning and researching a lot of this shit.  And no, I also would not sacrifice my health at any cost.....unless it meant putting food on the table for the wife and kids.  Do the research, get constant blood work done, and take every precaution in the book....you'll be fine.  I'm sure you'll get your card bro, you are more than dedicated and very educated. 



/V


----------



## GMO (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm along for the ride...


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn thats a sick cycle. I cant wait to see how things go.
Subbed.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> Damn thats a sick cycle. I cant wait to see how things go.
> Subbed.




Thank you also another change instead of the methadrol extreme I will be running 50mg of Methadrone by black lion for 5 weeks to start the cycle


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh yeah Almost ready for Monday!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 1, 2012)

this is mad confusing but beyond interesting. I wish you the best of luck with your journey to a pro card. It's so fascinating to see what the big dogs have to do to keep improving.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> this is mad confusing but beyond interesting. I wish you the best of luck with your journey to a pro card. It's so fascinating to see what the big dogs have to do to keep improving.




After all the research its much less confusing, once you get a good handle on peps, and how certain aas work synergistic everything becomes second nature. 

Plus I keep an Excel spread sheet with my pin dates, recon instructs, how many mcg each one has and so on. Keeps me organized and focused. Mark my words though I will get my card.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 5, 2012)

Cycle has started today.

Pinned 300mg Test E, and 225mg NPP in my delt.

Ran All peps and humalog as well as HGH. Felt good today.

Today was Back and Bi

Tomorrow will be Chest/tri/shoulder.

I am subbing out the methadrol extreme for Methadrone from Black Lion @ 50mg ED. And just started using Formeron as my AI today! 

Feeling week 1 day down 15 weeks of bulking to go.

Sipping my last shake of the day, got 480g protien today minimal fats, over 400 carbs.

Wanted more just couldn't do it, will try for more tomorrow. 

I normally workout alone, but since I want to go to failure on everything, with negatives and control the movement I have now Hired a trainer so to speak, he isn't training me just a paid spotter for 4 days a week lol.

Feels nice to failed, then have someone pick up the weight and let me slowly control it down.

Fast twitch, slow twitch,static holds and negatives are my game plan for this bulk.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 6, 2012)

A paid spotter. That's ballin if I've ever seen it. 50 mg of Superdrol huh? I can't wait to see the gains off this bitch


----------



## brundel (Mar 6, 2012)

Good superdrol can be run at way higher than what guys would regularly prescribe.

Are you running it at that dose the whole time or are front loading with a higher dose?


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 6, 2012)

Paid spotter? That is badass.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Good superdrol can be run at way higher than what guys would regularly prescribe.
> 
> Are you running it at that dose the whole time or are front loading with a higher dose?




Im running 50mg the entire 5 weeks Everyday.

I will be running a liver panel in week 4, but I am taking liv52 along side Iron Mag Labs Advanced Cycle support.

Funny thing is, I dont need a trainer, I just need a someone who will be reliable and spot me on the days I want to do negative, and go heavy, so 3 out of my 4 workout days he comes along, I pay him 80 per week, and for 1 hour he just spots. LOL

When I came to the "trainer" with this request he was a bit baffled, but took it anyway.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd spot you for free.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 6, 2012)

Today was Chest Tris and Shoulder.

Pinned Peps, 30mg Methadrone pre workout, 20mg Methadrone this evening.

*Chest*

Flat Bench 3 warm up sets, 4 heavy sets, working set 1 315 8 times, working set 2 345 8 times, working set 3 370 6 times, Working set 4 385 for 4, I can hit 400, but not today.

Incline bench - 3 sets, 1st set 315 8, 2nd set 345 6 , 3rd set 345 6

Cable Crossovers. 4 sets

Decline dumbbell press, 4 sets with 120's for 6, Gym manager said he would order me some 130s and 140s 

*Tris, *
Weighted Dips, 100lbs for 10, 3 sets
Rope Press Downs, max out machine 4 sets
close grip bench, 315 2 sets of 5
*
Shoulder,* I kinda slacked today but did

Lateral raises
Arnold Presses, 
Reverse Pec Dec

15 min hiit 

Feeling good, weight is at 218 from 216 start yesterday.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 6, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I'd spot you for free.



I'd do much more than that!!!
No homo!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'd do much more than that!!!
> No homo!!!




Will you give me a rub down with a happy ending  Completely Homo


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd give you a t-bag during bench press, but I wouldn't go as far as ben.  He's hung better anyway.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 6, 2012)

Bunch of fags in here. 
I like it!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL damn im a little tuned on now!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 6, 2012)

ummmmm....
call me???


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Good superdrol can be run at way higher than what guys would regularly prescribe.
> 
> Are you running it at that dose the whole time or are front loading with a higher dose?


 
Does this have to do with that alpha/beta isomer bullshit I remember from a few years back with superdrol?

And speaking of my favorite oral, is there any chance a board sponsor will start producing it since it's pretty much no longer gonna be around? I'm probably gonna have to give Super-DMZ a run at the end of my next cycle, but I like the idea of straight superdrol a lot better. I assume you guys know all the inner workings of the board sponsors.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

Im pretty sure all that isomer stuff was bullshit. Marketing hype to sell the pp product.
What i do know is you can get superdrol thats 98-99% purity and theres very little sides...
Or...you can get 89% or whatever and there are a ton of sides that Re caused by the 11% thats not sd.
What is it?! Who knows....they dont tell you. Could be harmeless....could be life threatening.
This is why raw materials of high quality are important.
Mdrol made almost everyone feel shitty even at 30 mg.

Clean superdrol can be run at 50-60mg with less sides than you would get from 20-30mg mdrol.


----------



## Hell (Mar 7, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Today was Chest Tris and Shoulder.
> *Tris, *
> Weighted Dips, 100lbs for 10, 3 sets



All hefty numbers man but those dips impress the shit out of me. 3 sets with 50lbs on me wears me out after some pressing!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 7, 2012)

Hell said:


> All hefty numbers man but those dips impress the shit out of me. 3 sets with 50lbs on me wears me out after some pressing!!




My triceps are one of my strongest points, It hurts like hell dont get me wrong, but I push till I feel like passing out!

Today was an off day for me, Pinned Peg-mgf @ 400mcg and HGH @ 10iu, along side 50mg Methadrone, 225mg NPP, and 300mg Test E, and 1 pump Formeron! this shit is awesome, Its my new go to AI

Tomorrow Legs/abs


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 18, 2012)

Quick update took a week off, wife. Was ill and I had a kidney stone.

I'm up to 228 from 216, I credit most of this to diet and methadroje from black lion aka superdrol. I'm taking 50mg per day and feel awesome no ill side affects some mild bloat in my face and I'm around 8% as long as I can stay under 10 for this bulk ill be primed and ready for my cutt

After the 5 weeks of methadrone is over I will get a liver panel and hormone panel done, I'm using formeron as my sole AI right now

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 18, 2012)

Pics or you don't workout


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pics or you don't workout



he probably doesnt want to post pics because he doesn't want all of you to feel bad


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Pics or you don't workout





Pics soon enough I promise, LOL Im not just some E body Builder. you will see my friend.

BTW Ben you are devloping nicley brother, nice work from the last pic I saw, whats your weight and hight at now?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 18, 2012)

Paid spotter or not, OSL WILL GET HIS PRO CARD THIS YEAR!  Can't wait to see them pics bro!


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2012)

Keep up the good work brother!


----------

